# 12 Eco Transmission issues



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, new trans since it was underfilled. Happened to me as well, I thought I swapped the fluid in time but I was too late.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

When they swap your transmission, pay real close attention to your shifting for a while. Apparently it's really hard to swap the transmission without throwing the clutch and flywheel out of alignment.


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

I was informed that the transmission will be replaced under warranty. They said it was bearing failure.

I remember hearing about a GM factory tune upgrade for the Cruze and Sonic that added some extra power, but required an upgraded clutch for manual equipped cars. I thought this would be a good time to consider having it done since the transmission will be out of the car. Does anyone have this information and part numbers I can give to the dealership?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution tried to have this done while having his transmission replaced. GM's Warranty folks are really tight and most likely will not approve this upgrade while the transmission is being replaced under warranty.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

That's funny they said they were having a trans specialist "look" at it because they cannot tear into it at all. If any driveline noise is hear it's an automatic replacemeng and then the old one will get tore down at a facility. Dealers are instructed to not tear these down.


----------



## econ (Sep 5, 2015)

Got the car back with a brand new transmission and it shifts better than it ever has. Completely covered under the GM Powertrain warranty. Very satisfied with the overall process. The new transmission looks a little different than the old one as well.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

econ said:


> Got the car back with a brand new transmission and it shifts better than it ever has. Completely covered under the GM Powertrain warranty. Very satisfied with the overall process. The new transmission looks a little different than the old one as well.


Hey econ,

We're thrilled to hear that your dealership has taken care of this transmission concern for you! We're so happy that you're pleased with your Cruze. If you have any future questions or concerns, please don't hesitate to reach out to us.

Sincerely,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

